# can't receive receive mms (pictures) on galaxy s3



## yodaddi (Jan 19, 2004)

I have an at&t galaxy s3 phone. i can't seem to receive photos and possible other multimedia files. it has the factory settings. I using Handcent as my primary messenger app. 

Any solutions/ideas? Thank you in advance.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

I had the same problem with my S2.

You probably need to call your phone provider and ask them to reset your MMS. It's an easy fix.


----------

